

Science article on same-sex marriage retracted over faked data - jamesfe
http://retractionwatch.com/2015/05/20/author-retracts-study-of-changing-minds-on-same-sex-marriage-after-colleague-admits-data-were-faked/

======
coreyp_1
Faking data is atrocious. It cheapens the efforts of those of us who spend
months (or even years) trying to assemble honest and accurate data for
analysis. It is a shortcut and a shame.

------
dang
Discussed a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9579881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9579881).

